# My Betta's Puffing Up at Me!



## kailey11293 (Jun 16, 2008)

Im not sure if its normal or not but my beta is puffing up when ever he see's me. its kinda cute because he'll swim away and then look at me, turn around really quick then turn back to me and puff up. it kinda seems like a game. i just wanted to make sure that he's not scared of me or anything like that because i know he's supposed to do this wen he see's another fish or feels threatened or something like that so i just wanted to make sure.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

If he doesn't seem stressed, and he eats, is active, etc then I wouldn't worry about it.

He's probably just trying to scare some more food out of you, the little punk!

Lol, bettas can be silly, silly fish.


----------



## kailey11293 (Jun 16, 2008)

ya probably! I just got him today so i just wanted to make sure that he wasn't super stressed out or anything like that. he seems ok though.


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

mine does the same thing... until i give him food.
you shouldnt dont worry to much about it.


----------



## kailey11293 (Jun 16, 2008)

so he is trying to force me to give him food! what a brat =P


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

That's a betta for you! You should see what my *puffer* does when he's hungry. I've actually seen him try to bite the glass. And not cuz he saw my reflection, cuz he saw me with food on the other side, apparently his shrimp was taking too long to defrost!!


----------



## kailey11293 (Jun 16, 2008)

Thats funny! betta's are so spoiled! =)


----------

